# wireless connection occasionally drops

## dgulotta

About once a day, my wireless connection stops working.  If I restart the net.wlp1s0 service, then it works fine again.  So far, the problem has only happened with one computer and one router, so I'm not sure if the computer or the router is the problem.  There is nothing relevant in dmesg.  How can I figure out what is causing this problem?

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net:

```

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp1s0="-Dnl80211"

config_wlp1s0="dhcp"

```

----------

## The Doctor

Let me guess, the computer and router are older and are separated by some distance? And, by chance, is this an apartment complex with everyone and their dog setting up their own wifi?

It is probably nothing to do with software. I'd bet on it simply being a combination of location, radio interference, antenna condition/design, etc. causing the connection to become unusable and disconnecting.

If reliability is a top priority then use ethernet. Wireless is simply unreliable. In college our broadband was at dial-up speeds over wireless but 4k streaming video over a cable.

----------

## dgulotta

Interference could be causing the connection to drop initially, but it seems like the failure to re-establish the connection until I manually restart the net.wlp1s0 service is a software problem.

----------

## The Doctor

I've never seen any .net scripts reconnect automatically. I don't believe that is a feature.

----------

## khayyam

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> I've never seen any .net scripts reconnect automatically. I don't believe that is a feature.

 

The Doctor ... when wpa_supplicant is in use it will attempt to reconnect when the connection drops.

 *dgulotta wrote:*   

> Interference could be causing the connection to drop initially, but it seems like the failure to re-establish the connection until I manually restart the net.wlp1s0 service is a software problem.

 

dgulotta ... you can do the following, configure wpa_supplicant to 'debug' and log that to a file:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlp1s0="-Dnl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

You can also monitor (follow) 'events' with the following (requires net-wireless/iw):

```
# iw event -f
```

I would also take a close look at dmesg because it may reveal some output from the driver. Speaking of which, does 'modinfo <driver>' show any 'parm:', you might try seting 'nohwcrypt' if possible (as some drivers don't behave well when enabled).

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## dgulotta

Thanks, I will add that line to my /etc/conf.d/net, and I will try to remember to keep "iw event -f" running.

Last time the wireless dropped, there was nothing relevant in dmesg, and "iw dev wlp1s0 link" still claimed to be connected.  According to ifconfig, there were packets being sent out but none being received.

----------

## khayyam

 *dgulotta wrote:*   

> Last time the wireless dropped, there was nothing relevant in dmesg, and "iw dev wlp1s0 link" still claimed to be connected.  According to ifconfig, there were packets being sent out but none being received.

 

dgulotta ... that will probably rule out wpa_supplicant as the culprit, I'd focus on the driver. You might want to post the output of 'modinfo <driver>'.

best ... khay

----------

## dgulotta

```

filename:       /lib/modules/4.9.76-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation <linuxwifi@intel.com>

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265D-26.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265-17.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-3168-26.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-3160-17.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-8265-26.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-8000C-26.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-9000-pu-a0-lc-a0--26.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-9260-th-a0-jf-a0--26.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-9000-pu-a0-jf-a0--26.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-Qu-a0-jf-b0--26.ucode

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002720sv*sd00000A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000031DCsv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000A370sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000030DCsv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00002A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000710bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00002010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000610bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00009DF0sv*sd00000A10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00001410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002526sv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000271Bsv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000850bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000950bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000930bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000910bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000810bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00008110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd000010D0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00001110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FDsv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000930bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000950bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000850bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000910bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000810bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F6sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F5sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000044bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000004bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00009030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00008030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000B0B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D0B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000250bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd000001F0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000132bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd000010B0bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009E10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009400bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd0000520Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005212bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005F10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005490bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005290bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005590bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005190bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005090bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000502Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009200bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009112bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000900Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005202bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005102bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005002bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005200bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000500Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005400bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005412bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005C10bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005302bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005100bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00000000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024FBsv*sd00002010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00008110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004212bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00001170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00001070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008172bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000172bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C02Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C360bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C560bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C26Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000CC60bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000CC70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C760bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C770bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C162bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C160bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C06Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000402Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005770bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004360bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004560bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A6Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A6Ebc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000486Ebc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004870bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000446Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000426Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004162bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004160bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000406Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004C70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004C60bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.9.76-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload 

parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)

parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)

parm:           amsdu_size:amsdu size 0: 12K for multi Rx queue devices, 4K for other devices 1:4K 2:8K 3:12K (default 0) (int)

parm:           fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (default true) (bool)

parm:           antenna_coupling:specify antenna coupling in dB (default: 0 dB) (int)

parm:           nvm_file:NVM file name (charp)

parm:           d0i3_disable:disable d0i3 functionality (default: Y) (bool)

parm:           lar_disable:disable LAR functionality (default: N) (bool)

parm:           uapsd_disable:disable U-APSD functionality bitmap 1: BSS 2: P2P Client (default: 3) (uint)

parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)

parm:           led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)

parm:           power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)

parm:           power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)

parm:           fw_monitor:firmware monitor - to debug FW (default: false - needs lots of memory) (bool)

parm:           d0i3_timeout:Timeout to D0i3 entry when idle (ms) (uint)

parm:           disable_11ac:Disable VHT capabilities (default: false) (bool)

```

----------

## khayyam

 *dgulotta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)
> 
> ...

 

dgulotta ... you might try disabling one or other of the above and seeing if the issue still occurs.

```
options iwlwifi swcrypto=1
```

```
options iwlwifi disable_11ac=1
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## dgulotta

I did not try changing the module parameters yet, but I got some more information from the most recent occurrence.

I tried pinging the router and got an unexpected error message:

```

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

```

Subsequent ping attempts resulted in the more common "Destination Host Unreachable" message:

```

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

```

I checked the wpa_supplicant log, and nothing new was written to it at the time the wireless stopped working.

The number of received packets reported by ifconfig does increase, but much at a much slower rate than the number of transmitted packets.

On the other hand, the number of received packets reported by iw increases, while the number of transmitted packets does not.  It seems odd that ifconfig and iw would report different numbers?

----------

## khayyam

dgulotta ...

that is to be expected if the driver, or hardware, were failing/faulty. I don't have a iwlwifi card, but I'm fairly sure I've seen reports here of similar issues, and that were due to one or other of hwcrypt, or the particular mode the STA/AP were set to (specifically 802.11n, or 802.11ac). You might try searching the forum for iwlwifi, disabling hwcrypt, or setting the AP to "G only" (at least for a test period).

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## dgulotta

Unfortunately, setting

```

options iwlwifi swcrypto=1

options iwlwifi disable_11ac=1

```

did not fix the problem.

I will only be using the AP for another two weeks and the problem only occurs about 1-2 times a week, so I guess there is not much point in trying to troubleshoot it further.  Thanks khayyam for the suggestions though.

----------

